# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Lavrador a nadar com golfinho

## Carlos Basaloco

Viva pessoal,

Achei este clip super interessante, não vou comentar mais, fica o video para tirarem as conclusões!

YouTube - Labrador and Dolphin

abraço

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Os Golfinhos sao simplesmente animais fantasticos e com uma inteligencia muito acima do que se poderia esperar num animal.

Ja nao sao novidade os casos em que Golfinhos salvam vidas humanas nas mais variadas situaçoes incluindo defendendo pessoas de ataques de tubaroes...

Gostei muito este video...

Abraço Carlos

----------

